# need some help please. 55 - headlight range control



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a 2001 allroad. Could someone from Ross-Tech please tell me what the adaption channels do in address 55? I altered some stuff and want to know what I changed just for reference. Thank you for all your help and you great product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: need some help please. 55 - headlight range control (8_valve)*

Please post the AutoScan of this vehicle so we can see what module is installed. If the channels are documented we should be able to answer based on the scan.
What channels were modified? Please let us know with the scan data. If you aren't sure, take a look at the AdpLog found here on the PC you use:
C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

I can't do an autoscan right now, maybe later. 
Here's the adplog....
Address 55:4Z7 907 357 channel 2 adapted from 1 to 0 Tuesday,02,February,2010,18:08:36:47965
I kept getting a 01533 terminal 56 open circuit fault. I checked a bunch of things and didn't find anything. I started playing around in the adaption channels and changed channel 2 from 1 to 0 and the warning light went out as well as the fault cleared. The system seems to be operating normally though so I'm confused to what I actually did to "fix" this. 
Also the fault and warning light would go away if the headlights were turned on or if you pushed the high beam stalk forward. 
Thanks for any help. 




_Modified by 8_valve at 11:19 AM 2-3-2010_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: need some help please. 55 - headlight range control (8_valve)*

I can't find any documentation regarding the adaptation channels in that module. 
What possessed you to start making random changes in there? My suggestion is to go through the log entries and revert every channel you changed back to its original value. 
-Uwe-


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: need some help please. 55 - headlight range control (Uwe)*

Well, I had that fault in there and the warning light kept coming on in the dash and beeping at me. I'm a VW dealer tech so I kinda know what I'm doing








You can also go to adaption channel 0 and that will restore them all back to factory settings. 
On every other adaption channel I've seen, if there is a 0 and a 1 option, the 0 always means "off" or "no" and 1 means "on" or "yes" 
My fault went away as well as the warning light. I was just curious to what I turned off or deactivated. The headlights seem to be operating correctly, no other faults and they level like they are supposed to. 
Thanks for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I tried this same thing and it did not work for me... 

Is there any other way to disable the headlight range control through vag-com? or at least disable the warning light?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

firstorbit84 said:


> I tried this same thing and it did not work for me...
> 
> Is there any other way to disable the headlight range control through vag-com? or at least disable the warning light?


Generally speaking, no the headlight system cannot be tricked into thinking the system is okay when a component has failed. I'm thinking this is the 01 Audi A6 4.2....Please post a complete Auto-Scan and any coding or adaptation values you may have changed.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Generally speaking, no the headlight system cannot be tricked into thinking the system is okay when a component has failed. I'm thinking this is the 01 Audi A6 4.2....Please post a complete Auto-Scan and any coding or adaptation values you may have changed.


Thanks for the reply! Yes, i am referring to my '01 A6 4.2... 

So you're saying that there's no way to recode the address to that of an A6 without the headlight range control, or some way to disconnect the system altogether without throwing any codes??

I've only changed adaptation 2 from a 1 to 0 as the original poster had done... but it didn't seem to change anything function-wise or warning-light wise.

Here is the only code at address 55 that was thrown during an auto-scan:

Address 55 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 4B0 907 357 C 
Component: dynamische LWR D05
Coding: 00020
Shop #: WSC 02325
1 Fault Found:
00776 - Level Control System Sensor: Left Front (G78)
28-10 - Short to B+ - Intermittent

What wire is that referring to? How would I diagnose this further?

I cleared the code and it did not return immediately. It seems as if the warning only comes on during somewhat longer trips (10-15+ miles), once I've been on the road a bit.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

That's not from a current or supported version of VCDS. The update to VCDS-Lite is free to the registered owner of the software license: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/download/index.html


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That's not from a current or supported version of VCDS. The update to VCDS-Lite is free to the registered owner of the software license:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/download/index.html


 Thanks, but that doesn't address my question. 

Does anyone who doesn't care what version I'm using know how to disable the range control or range control warning message?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Everyone using this forum cares what version you're using. 





firstorbit84 said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't address my question.
> 
> Does anyone who doesn't care what version I'm using know how to disable the range control or range control warning message?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

In other words, we are tired of all the software piracy and reject helping people who are not willing to update. Since updates are free there is really no excuse not to update - if you really have a good excuse you're alternative options is to proof to us that you are a customer and we may help you anyway.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

will VCDS-lite offer the same functionality as my current version?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

firstorbit84 said:


> will VCDS-lite offer the same functionality as my current version?


 Yes and VCDS-Lite is slightly newer...by about 6 years or so. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/download/index.html 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-functions.html 


Assuming that you are the registered owner of the software license, this form would apply: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vca/Lite-form.php


----------



## atomeromu (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all!

I have 2006 Passat and both of my headlights are broken. The left low beam xenon is flicking sometimes and doesnt adjust itself verticaly not like before, it is stays all time at very low position. The right headlight doesnt work at all. I have a full test results and log file from measuring blocks: 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123

Saturday,02,April,2011,10:15:22:41120

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 72 7D

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P142962 Mileage: 167730km/104222miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 CD HW: 03G 906 018 CD
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 9627 
Revision: --H05--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00200 209 84724
VCID: 69D20FAA3905

1 Fault Found:
17678 - PD Unit Injector: Cylinder 4 (N243): Regulation Range Exceeded 
P1270 - 006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 24
Reset counter: 253
Mileage: 165986 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:38:32

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 832 /min
Text: 24 Nm 
Speed: 76.0 km/h
Load: 76.5 %
Text: 4.875 uF 
Text: 13.25 mJ 
Text: 11 mJ 
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000

Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0658514266
Coding: 0013602
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2F66A1B2C761

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AA HW: 3C0 907 044 AA
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 60C4128ECA3F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 J HW: 3C0 937 049 J
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000003668670
Coding: 03820F0700041A00000A00000F000000000A5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3064A2CEDA5F

Part No: 3C2 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 

1 Fault Found:
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 165699 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Component: 05 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serial number: 003A2PR3LVHA 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2D5ABBBACD6D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 A HW: 3C0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507A 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50B0A6FC83

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 H HW: 3C0 920 860 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0014000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 00395 941 82234
VCID: 27564992EF91

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C05C030530
Coding: 7DFD2C04C21003
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2142578A81B5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: IMMO 038 0367 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3260A8C6D453

Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

1 Fault Found:
02823 - Requirements for Locking the Steering Column Lock not met 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 81
Mileage: 167025 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:31:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2366 
Coding: 0000693
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 366894D6383B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346CAEDE2E47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0801860E763804941570085F0B003C80
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3260A8C6D453

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2366 
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 377699D23F31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2142578A81B5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X016 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: F1E2E7CA91D5

Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X017 
Coding: 00000035

Part No: ID-R fehlt 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r .... 
Coding: 00000255

6 Faults Found:
01328 - Convenience System Data Bus 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101101
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 240
Mileage: 165699 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:57:52

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 40
Reset counter: 71
Mileage: 165699 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:23:11

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Time Indication: 0

02656 - Power Output Stage for Left Headlight (J667); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Time Indication: 0

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Time Indication: 0

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 186 P
Component: Radio GR0 015 0019 
Revision: 0001503S Serial number: VWZ2Z2E3146651
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 336EADC22B49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 336EADC22B49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 346CAEDE2E47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5ABBBACD6D

1 Fault Found:
00361 - Heater Element for Auxiliary Heater (Z35) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Log:
Saturday,02,April,2011,10:29:01:41120
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123


Address 55: Xenon Range (5M0 907 357 )

10:28:55 Group 002
0.0 % Sensor Signal Front (G78/G289)
0.0 % Sensor Signal Rear (G76/G77)
102.0 % Actuator Motor Left Headlight
Actuator Motor Right Headlight
Saturday,02,April,2011,10:29:11:41120
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123


Address 55: Xenon Range (5M0 907 357 )

10:29:09 Group 003: Cornering Light
0.0 % Static Cornering Light Left
Static Cornering Light Right
61.2 % Dynamic Cornering Light Left
Dynamic Cornering Light Right
Saturday,02,April,2011,10:32:15:41120
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123


Address 55: Xenon Range (5M0 907 357 )

10:32:14 Group 005: Voltage Supply
14.00 V Voltage 
0.00 V Sensor Voltage Supply
14.16 V Voltage Light Module Left
Voltage Light Module Right
Saturday,02,April,2011,10:33:15:41120
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123


Address 55: Xenon Range (5M0 907 357 )

10:33:14 Group 127: CAN-Databus Communication (Light)
Left Output 1 Left Output Stage (J667)
Right Output 0 Right Output Stage (J668)


Saturday,02,April,2011,10:35:37:41120
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123


Address 55: Xenon Range (5M0 907 357 )

10:35:35 Group 125: CAN-Databus Communication (Powertrain)
ABS 1 Brake Electronics (J104)
Gateway 1 CAN-Gateway (J533)
Steer. ang. 1 Power Steering (J500)
Engine 1 Engine Electronics

Thanks for help!

(Sorry for my english, i`m Hungarian)


----------

